# I can't wait till the courses are open



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

I did not realize that there are so many courses in Alberta. once I get my swing (consistant) :rofl:

There are a couple of courses I wanna check out.

I know next year I want to let'r Rip on this course for a weekend !

Silvertip Resort 

and also this one is just a 10 minute drive from where I reside.

The Ranch Golf and Country Club

Come on Spring, Come on Sunshine! Melt that SNOW! :headbang:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

This has been a long winter in my opinion and to let you know it friggin snowing here and I'm south of you...go figure:dunno:


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah that is too bad broken tee

I do remember if it will make you feel any better that last year at this time it was -43 c not including the windchill some early mornings .


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

R-Savage said:


> Yeah that is too bad broken tee
> 
> I do remember if it will make you feel any better that last year at this time it was -43 c not including the windchill some early mornings .


You made me feel better. I'll stay unhappy with 0c. My brother lives in Winnepeg and that weather doesn't bother him...he has to be sick.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

broken tee said:


> You made me feel better. I'll stay unhappy with 0c. My brother lives in Winnipeg and that weather doesn't bother him...he has to be sick.


:rofl:

From what I understand Winnipeg has two seasons. Winter, and bug season. 

Hang in there broken tee. the great weather will be coming soon.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

:laugh: You're right Mosquito and black fly I knew there was areason I make them come here in summer


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Suppose to be 63* here tomorrow. I think I might play a round.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it was 30 C here today....... and tommorrow and the next day too!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> it was 30 C here today....... and tommorrow and the next day too!


Well! Mister Smarty pants it was 58F here and I played after work. It was like totally Rad dude and I sure was lousy at it


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol good to hear your improving it might be 30 here but I've been working 12 hour days so there hasnt been much time for golf hopefully on friday though


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> lol good to hear your improving it might be 30 here but I've been working 12 hour days so there hasnt been much time for golf hopefully on friday though


Work is good, but too much will wear you mentally so those fisrt two hole might get a little long then like magic where was that shot hiding. Just heard the morning news Tiger is back starting next month. Off to work I go... Later


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take long hole at the moment just to get on the course.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

U are living in the wrong part of Alberta, down south in medicine hat we should have 4 courses opening this weekend on the 27th.Can't wait


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Well This week we have had a bit of snow 

Go figure..... With the wind chill yesterday it was -15 c or so now today up to 7 then by Sunday up to 14c :dunno:

One thing about Alberta ... If you don't like the weather... Then wait 5 minutes


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd love to check out those courses some day in Alberta. I mostly spend my golf vacation on the San Diego golf courses.


----------

